# Teaching horse to go down hills



## Becky Horat (Jan 9, 2012)

We're just starting to take our youngest Mini out on the trails and he's doing fantastic. He'll be 4 this Spring. He's been shown this last summer by previous owner and is extremely level headed. He is doing very well on the trails and not much bothers him. He is doing well learning to pull uphills and is doing well holding the cart back going down hills with a gradual incline. We are doing things slowly and not over working him. The problem we had today was going down a very short "steep incline." This is like going through a small creek crossing. It's only steep for just a few feet. Our other horse has learned to handle these very well and has no problems. We got out of the cart for these so we could work on them with less weight for him to deal with. My husband had his head (with a long lead rope attached) and I was driving from behind. We would re-assure him as he would stop and hold the cart back. We did this several times and he was doing better. I do not want to create a problem and make him refuse these little hills. Any other suggestions? He really sits into his breeching and works well on the gradual downhills. I checked the harness for fit or pinching and all seems good. I do not have padding on the breeching, but saddle and breast collar are well padded. Just looking for any other suggestions at this point....I want to keep him happy.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 9, 2012)

Short of unhitching him and leading him, taking the cart down separately, I don't see much else you can do except perhaps to use one hand to help hold the cart off him if necessary. As he builds up strength he should be able to deal with short steep inclines with you in the cart and eventually longer grades. It is important to know that when driving you must go straight down the hill rather than traversing it to allow the breeching to help him out by holding the cart off him but it sounds like you have him well in hand.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 12, 2012)

What did he actually do that has you concerned?

Leia


----------



## Becky Horat (Jan 12, 2012)

When going down gradual hills he is figuring out how to hold back the cart very nicely. We have one area that is rather steep, but short...like a small gully/creek crossing. This is what we're trying to work on. We have only taken him out 2 times and one of us stays with him. He starts down the this hill and wants to stop...which we encourage to get him to hold cart back, and walk slowly down hill. Once he starts moving and realizing he has to work extra hard as cart is pushing on him, he wants to shake his head as my husband is helping him. He isn't thrilled. We are doing this now with the cart empy and even trying to hold cart back to help him with this more gradually. If they get to going too fast, it's hard for them to get cart stopped as it pushes them down the hill. This is a Mini Crown cart. I have walked with him with my hand under the saddle, which is very well padded....and I don't feel any pinching or extra pressure. Our breeching isn't too low....as I've asked more experienced drivers as well. Our others learned pretty quickly on this same hill and are doing fine with same cart/harness. I am just looking for any other suggestions, besides what we're doing. He's doing well otherwise and I don't want to sour him on going down hill from the beginning. He's never had a breeching on until we bought him and took to it very well...as we did it all gradually. He is more on the lazy side, but very willing and has an outstanding attitude. Going out on the trails has helped with his laziness as he has something to move out and look at. He is not nervous and enjoys looking around. Awesome little horse.


----------



## susanne (Jan 12, 2012)

It sounds like he just needs more practice at what you are already doing. Is this gully something that he could do in one movement -- sort of a swoop, down and up? This may be the easiest way for him to handle it. Good for you for being so considerate of him, but you don't want to be so cautious that you create fear where none existed...I've been there.


----------



## Becky Horat (Jan 12, 2012)

Was actually wondering about just letting him "go" down the hill and up the other side in a "swoop." Was worried it was cause him to rush these all the time and create a problem. I would imagine the CDE horses do this. Not making him hold the cart back would make sense on this. What do you think? I'm sure it would be much easier on him doing this. I know our riding horses, we always make them "walk" down the hills. Very good point. Need other opinions on this one.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 13, 2012)

It sort of all depends on just how steep this hill is. The hardest part for driving horses is to develop their back ends enough to carry themselves without hurting themselves. He is young and hasn't had enough time to really build up the muscle to make this easy for him. It no doubt throws him a bit off balance which, though it may not frighten him totally, is likely making him a bit nervous which caused him to hesitate and think maybe he didn't want to go down there. Your husband holding onto his head is not really helping him although it was well meant. Horses use their head and neck to balance themselves and when someone is holding it they lose that advantage. I think I would just go at it with the idea of going straight down and out as you said it is really only a couple of feet that is really steep. Look to the far side yourself and think GO. Don't let him get out of hand, just a nice steady controlled trot, but if he feels he has to plunge a bit I would let him as long as it is forward.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 24, 2012)

Have you had the chance to work him on this? I'm curious how it went??


----------



## Becky Horat (Jan 25, 2012)

I have not had a chance to get him out on the trails/hills, as the weather has been kinda wet. Although been able to work him on long lining, etc. Our plan is to continue working him with just the cart on these little hills until he can build his confidence. It's just these little steep hills he doesn't like.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 6, 2012)

susanne said:


> It sounds like he just needs more practice at what you are already doing. Is this gully something that he could do in one movement -- sort of a swoop, down and up? This may be the easiest way for him to handle it. Good for you for being so considerate of him, but you don't want to be so cautious that you create fear where none existed...I've been there.





Becky Horat said:


> Was actually wondering about just letting him "go" down the hill and up the other side in a "swoop." Was worried it was cause him to rush these all the time and create a problem. I would imagine the CDE horses do this. Not making him hold the cart back would make sense on this. What do you think? I'm sure it would be much easier on him doing this. I know our riding horses, we always make them "walk" down the hills. Very good point. Need other opinions on this one.


You asked for other opinions...I agree with Susanne and Lori. There's a difference between allowing him to rush this and only asking him to hold the cart back as long as he physically can then helping him release the energy in a safe and controlled manner. I started by asking my young gelding to walk the cart down long gentle slopes and used a lot of half-halts and gentle contact to rock his weight back on his hindquarters and encourage him to flex his hind legs deeply to control the cart. We always walked out freely at the base of the hill and he learned not to fear the cart pushing on him, to trust my hands to guide him, and how to correctly handle the weight. By the time we got to short steep slopes, well, okay, first of all I'll admit he was hitched in a pair with my experienced gelding the first time that happened. His buddy was perfectly calm and held the cart back so Turbo learned it could be done and with a little reminder from me to use what he'd learned he sat right down and skidded his way down to that creek perfectly happily. Still, the next time I asked him to do it by himself I guided and cajoled with my hands, getting a little firmer when he'd try to tell me he couldn't do it and releasing a fraction when he trusted me and sat down, and as we got down past the point where the cart was going to get out of control if he didn't hold it I allowed him to lengthen frame and "walk out of it" and then trot up the other side. Then praise, praise, praise! All they need is to discover they can do it, then as their confidence and condition both grow they will naturally begin to hold it back longer and longer waiting for that signal from you that it's okay to relax and go forward. It shouldn't be long before he can walk it both down and up as you request, but for now give him a little leeway to build confidence.

Leia


----------



## Becky Horat (Feb 6, 2012)

Great advice, Leia!!

That's exactly what I was looking for. Sounds like we're talking about the same type of steep, little hill. I still haven't gotten him back out to this situation, although we've been doing lots of work at home with him. We just took him, this weekend, to a Clay Maier long reining clinic. He did awesome. Very proud of him. Can't wait to get him back out to our driving trails. I will keep in mind what you said.....I think this is what I was looking for...and pretty much what I was thinking....but not sure how much to expect of him at this point. He was doing pretty well with longer, less steep hills....so will work on these little ones and I'm sure he'll get it. He's built strong enough..34"...and is very sensible. Thanks again!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 6, 2012)

You're welcome!




That's exciting about the Clay Maier clinic, I love that guy. Got any pictures?

I have video of that first time down the hill and into the creek at Happ's as a pair, it's pretty funny. Guess I should post it!

Leia


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 7, 2012)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, please post - to both of you!!!!

(( hey LOOK!! a short post!))


----------



## Becky Horat (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll post my pix if you post yours



I'll try to get them on here.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Becky Horat said:


> I'll post my pix if you post yours
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get them on here.


Don't look now, but I sat down after posting that last night and spent a few hours assembling and uploading the video!



Haven't done that in years, I think it took me longer to relearn the software than it did to actually make the video.





I'll post on a separate thread.

Leia


----------

